# Gas Regulator Venting



## Sterling_Craft (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a situation where I will need to vent an LP regulator to the outside of a home. Typically I use regulators that have a vent limiter on them and do not need to be vented and I'm just not sure what type of piping is recommended for the vent. The regulator has a 3/4" vent outlet. Can I use soldered hard copper or CSST or is iron pipe the only way to go? I just don't want to have to take the time to cut and thread a couple pieces of iron pipe if I can get away with it. It will only be about 5' total length so I don't mind using copper if I can get away with it. I know PVC is acceptable outside (found that in the IFGC book), but I'm pretty sure it is prohibited indoors.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd go with iron pipe, supply houses sell smaller lengths, ours don't cut and thread for you though. When I'm too lazy to do it I'll go to Home Depot and have them do it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Definitely iron, and also read the specs from manufacture. You may have to increase pipe size based on length.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

copper is allowed in Texas for LP only, that being said I prefer black iron.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Black iron around here, although copper is an approved material.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We only use black pipe for regulator vents. I would NEVER run any gas other than with black steel (no matter what the code may allow).

+1 on double checking specs for size.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Sterling_Craft said:


> I have a situation where I will need to vent an LP regulator to the outside of a home. Typically I use regulators that have a vent limiter on them and do not need to be vented and I'm just not sure what type of piping is recommended for the vent. The regulator has a 3/4" vent outlet. Can I use soldered hard copper or CSST or is iron pipe the only way to go? I just don't want to have to take the time to cut and thread a couple pieces of iron pipe if I can get away with it. It will only be about 5' total length so I don't mind using copper if I can get away with it. I know PVC is acceptable outside (found that in the IFGC book), but I'm pretty sure it is prohibited indoors.
> B
> Any help would be appreciated.


Black iron only


----------



## Sterling_Craft (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback.


----------

